# Had a new calf



## paigecattlefarmer

Mum is really skinny she is a Murray gray I don't know how much she has dropped


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS

What kind is she and what did she drop


----------



## Fairfarmhand

you gotta have pictures with a post like that


----------



## paigecattlefarmer

that's the best photo of her and her calf


----------



## paigecattlefarmer

But no calf in that photo


----------



## aidan

Did she just calve?


----------



## paigecattlefarmer

thats her calf


----------



## aidan

Maybe a retained placenta


----------



## paigecattlefarmer

? What's that


----------



## aidan

Its when a cow doesnt eject her after birth


----------



## paigecattlefarmer

So I give the calf milk replacer


----------



## paigecattlefarmer

She's drinking from the mum


----------



## DoubleR

Do you have any photos of her before she delivered? She does look pretty thin. BCS of maybe 1 1/2- 2? Hard to tell from the photos.
Any idea of her age? Maybe she's a broken mouth cow?


----------



## Angie

How are things going with the cow and calf now?


----------



## DoubleR

Was wondering that myself


----------



## RanchWife

Are you giving her cake to add protein to her diet? How old is the cow?


----------



## DBPMAINEANJOU

Had a couple of dairy cross cows end up looking like that usually found they were feeding more than one calf I usually move them up into another paddock near the house drench and feed them up for a few weeks if they dont start to improve its time for the vet or the knackers


----------



## Dion

Good looking calf. I try to keep the cows condition up, but my purpose for the cows is for them to produce calves. So if they produce a good calf year after year then I keep them, no matter what they look like. If they look great and don't produce an annual calf then they are useless.


----------



## enjvdh

I have Murray Greys, too. When mine start dropping weight I make sure they have 2+ good flakes of grass hay morning and night; mine usually get grain as well, which helps a ton. Make sure she gets minerals (loose if possible) and that the other cows are letting her eat.


----------



## cowgirl12

Some alfalfa pellets or hay will help her weight wise, and for milk production. Has she been dewormed recently? Parasites flare up at calving time.


----------



## Paigehobbyfarmer

Thanks for everyone's help and I have feed her and she put on weight she was feeding her and a small bull calf because his mum kidded him off


----------



## Paigehobbyfarmer

this the calf now


----------

